# NCIS: "A Man Walks Into A Bar...." OAD 2/8/11



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow. I didn't see that coming. Kind of an emotional episode for viewers of all eight seasons.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As one reviewer put it:


> In the end it looked like both got what they needed and I'll admit that once the truth came out, I couldn't stop the tears from flowing. Whereas the visiting shrink idea could have been seen as mostly comical, Kate's sister getting into everyone's head was downright beautiful.
> 
> Overall I was so impressed by this entire episode that I'm not even sure if I can do it justice right now.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

John Kerry walks into a bar. Bartender says, "Why the long face?"


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Just reminds you how good Kate was (not that Ziva is any slouch).

I figured out that the shrink had to be related to Kate early on, as all of the flashbacks were Kate-centric. Given she hasn't been on in 5 (6?) seasons, there had to be something there.

And I like the moments when DiNozzo isn't doing the clown act.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Never miss an episode of NCIS. It is incredible how it just keeps getting better. This is one of the best episodes ever.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This was scripted long-running series writing at its best. It ran the cast through the standard "procedural" case while in a subplot with a twist reminded us why this team of characters, really the ensemble cast, feels so emotionally bound together even though each has their own memories and obviously distinct personality.

And the meaning of subtext of the "A Man Walks Into A Bar...." joke for Vance and Gibbs leaves us with a realization of the risks they run in their (fictional) leadership roles.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The death of Kate was an obvious issue that had never really been dealt with. To date, in all the years I have watched TV, I do not think there was ever a more shocking and unanticipated "death".

This show is a remarkable program that seems to be the "Little Engine That Could". It has only seemed to improve since Bellasario, who created this and many other TV shows was removed form involvement in the show. Harmon was unhappy with his "management" style and CBS agreed. His name is still on the show and he gets an executive producer credit but that's it.

It inexplicable improves its ratings year after year.. definitely not the norm for a TV show.

I have watched it from the start, it is simply a must see program.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> The death of Kate was an obvious issue that had never really been dealt with. To date, in all the years I have watched TV, I do not think there was ever a more shocking and unanticipated "death".
> 
> This show is a remarkable program that seems to be the "Little Engine That Could". It has only seemed to improve since Bellasario, who created this and many other TV shows was removed form involvement in the show. Harmon was unhappy with his "management" style and CBS agreed. His name is still on the show and he gets an executive producer credit but that's it.
> 
> ...


Wholeheartedly disagree. I think it has only gotten worse without Bellisario. Last week was one of the most boring episodes I have ever seen. Ziva has been muzzled, DiNozzo is a boring, idiotic imbecilic teenager, and Gibbs acts completely out of character in critical scenarios.

They got all P/C on us it was totally out of character.

Just my feelings - I have watched since JAG's first episode through now. I will still watch, but I think the early days were much better.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

"Supramom2000" said:


> Wholeheartedly disagree. I think it has only gotten worse without Bellisario. Last week was one of the most boring episodes I have ever seen. Ziva has been muzzled, DiNozzo is a boring, idiotic imbecilic teenager, and Gibbs acts completely out of character in critical scenarios.
> 
> They got all P/C on us it was totally out of character.
> 
> Just my feelings - I have watched since JAG's first episode through now. I will still watch, but I think the early days were much better.


 Ouch!

I will stand by my earlier posts. I think this show gets better and better as the writers make the characters more complex as they gain experience with age, including Tony.

What this episode did for me was bring clearer focus on the past situations that underlie each character's behavioral responses, whether it's Ziva's emotional reticence (hey, she did kill her brother and her father's a piece of work) or Gibbs who has had to revisit his personal losses, plus deal with his father, his friend, women, changes in administration and simply getting older.

I like this kind of growth in my favorite TV characters.

Now JAG was a good show and I'd be happy if it were still running as long as the characters like Harm grew with age, and I don't mean get fatter.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

When the shrink first appeared my first thought was how much the actress resembles Sasha Alexander. Eventually it became clear why. I thought it was a good change of pace episode. Made the characters more human. And you have to love Ducky's decription of shrinks!


----------



## MikeS. (Dec 4, 2010)

I miss Kate.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Wholeheartedly disagree. I think it has only gotten worse without Bellisario. Last week was one of the most boring episodes I have ever seen. Ziva has been muzzled, DiNozzo is a boring, idiotic imbecilic teenager, and Gibbs acts completely out of character in critical scenarios.
> 
> They got all P/C on us it was totally out of character.
> 
> Just my feelings - I have watched since JAG's first episode through now. I will still watch, but I think the early days were much better.


The ratings would seem to disagree with you.. the show is at an all time high. The well known chaotic style of Bellasario was the source of the friction.. delivering scripts minutes before they were needed, last minute changes. All reports indicate it is one of the happiest & well run sets in the business today.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Last week was one of the most boring episodes I have ever seen. Ziva has been muzzled, DiNozzo is a boring, idiotic imbecilic teenager, and Gibbs acts completely out of character in critical scenarios.


I am going to have to agree with you. I keep watching, but I am not real interested. After just watching it yesterday and seeing this thread, I had to pull up some info from tvfanatic to remember what happened.


----------

